# Benefit gig Leeds 10th April!



## Bingo (Mar 2, 2010)

(Mods approved)

Hi thought I'd stick this up here, should be a belter! 
TROUBLE @ MILL

Start Time: 	
Saturday, 10 April 2010 at 20:00
End Time: 	
Sunday, 11 April 2010 at 04:00
Location: 	
The Commonplace, Wharfe St, Leeds

All profits to Martin House Childrens Hospice, Leeds. http://www.martinhouse.org.uk/


Acts so far....

MENTAL BLOCK...............{3-pIECE rEGGAE oUTFIT FROM wAKEY}

SKIPRAT.....{dUBBY pUNK bAND} www.myspace.com/skiprat27

CAPTAIN HOTKNIVES......{bRADFORD'S VERY OWN pUNK pOET - fUNNY AS fUCK!}
http://www.myspace.com/captainhotknives

AUTONOMADS.......{uNMISSABLE rEGGAE pUNK FROM mANCLAND} http://www.myspace.com/theautonomads

DJ PC {oLDsKOOL bREAKS AND hIPHOP}
http://www.myspace.com/thedjpc

SINISTA TEK...................{dNb/ hARDCORE - Tinnitus, Sheffield}

TERRORBYTE UK..........{Brighton - sINISTER bEATS FOR THE aNGRY mASSES}
http://www.myspace.com/terrorbyteuk (tbc)

plus T@M resident DJs


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 2, 2010)

Sounds ace


----------



## Bingo (Mar 4, 2010)

Get yer arse down then!


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 5, 2010)

Bingo said:


> Get yer arse down then!



Have sussed out Leeds pals for a bed for the night and asked them to put it in diarys


----------



## Bingo (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm impressed! Terrorbyte UK might be getting replaced as yet, they wanted a lot of money for their fuel... might have Paebac down from Blackpool instead... Where ya comin from mate?


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 6, 2010)

Bingo said:


> I'm impressed! Terrorbyte UK might be getting replaced as yet, they wanted a lot of money for their fuel... might have Paebac down from Blackpool instead... Where ya comin from mate?



Chester. I have a few pals in Bramley and Pudsey though so Leeds is a reg outing for me. Waiting to hear back from my pal in Pudsey to see if we can sort it as a get together and support the cause. Oh and get proper lashed up


----------



## Bingo (Mar 10, 2010)

Sound hope it gets sorted! I'm just up the road from your mates... Armley!

Hopefully we might get one or 2 more folks out of the woodwork!


----------



## Bingo (Mar 16, 2010)

Bit of a lineup change, Terrorbyte aint coming so we got a couple of the lads from the pirate station to play ... 

A-Talon B2B Dr Mark {fREQUENCY 88.1 LADS MASHIN THE jUNGLE bIZNESS}
http://www.radiofrequencyfm.co.uk/


----------



## Bingo (Mar 22, 2010)

bumpity bump


----------



## Bingo (Apr 6, 2010)

its this Saturday folks!


----------

